# Albino N.l.pilbarensis hatched in italy.



## hornet (Aug 29, 2007)

I know some here have already seen this but was just browsing over a gecko forum and an italy breeder has hatched an albino Nephrurus levis pilbarensis.

http://www.geckosunlimited.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13016&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------

